# Mitsubishi SPS



## Necki (30 März 2004)

*Kann uns jemand helfen? 
Anbei ein Auszug aus einer Mail an uns: *

Wir bauen und liefern schlüsselfertige Beschneiungsanlagen. In einer Anlage die wir heuer erweitert haben befindet sich eine Pumpstation mit einer Mitsubishi SPS. 

Leider ist diese Pumpstation nicht von uns gebaut worden, jedoch müssten wir einige kleine Änderungen vornehmen. 


Der CPU Typ ist A2N ….. 

Die Änderungen die wir vornehmen müssen: 2 Analog Eingänge 0-20 mA hatten ursprünglich einen Sensor 4 -20 mA 0-80 bar. Jetzt wurde der Sensor ausgetauscht gegen einen Sensor 4-20 mA 0-100 bar. Natürlich arbeitet mir die Anlage zurzeit nicht korrekt. 


Ich habe mir mit der Software Melsec Melsoft das Programm aus der SPS geladen es sind ca. 5700 Steps. Habe auch die Analogkanal umrechnung gefunden und diese geändert jedoch wenn ich das Programm auf die SPS überspiele arbeitet dies nicht mit meiner Änderungen. 


In der SPS befinden sich 2 EProms habe auch versucht diese zu entfernen jedoch ohne Erfolg! 


Vielleicht könnten Sie mir einige Hilfestellung geben wie ich im Stande bin das Programm zum Laufen zu bringen! 

Ich habe mich auch schon wegen einer Bedienungsanleitung von Mitsubishi umgeschaut leider ohne Erfolg. 



Für eine Hilfestellung wäre ich Ihnen sehr dankbar
_________________
Besuchen Sie auch http://www.sps-neumeier.de 
Hier gibt es ebenfalls viele Informationen und Downloads.


----------



## Peter_AUT (5 April 2004)

*Was ich versuchen würde...*

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich bisher dieses problem noch nicht hatte aber...
Ich würde mal folgendes versuchen:

In den Überwachungsmodus schalten und die Veränderung vornehmen wärend die SPS läuft - man sieht dann normalerweise gleich was sich ändert.

Habt ihr warscheindlich schon probiert, ich schreibs trotzdem:
Programm einspielen und SPS neu starten (Spannung weg nehmen)

Mehr fällt mir so leider auch nicht ein

Grüße Peter


----------



## Peter_AUT (7 Mai 2004)

mir ist doch noch was eingefallen:

Also:
Wenn du einen EPROM hast, dann kann man den normalerweise nur mit UV Licht löschen und dann ganz neu programmieren.
Wenn es ein EEPROM wäre, könnte man ihn elektrisch löschen - 
so ähnlich wie ein Flash - unterschied ist nur dass man beim EEPROM 
jedes Byte einzeln löschen/schreiben kann.

Zu EEPROM: EEPROM&s haben meistens einen Schalter wo man einen 
Schreibschutz einstellen kann.
Normalerweise hat ein EPROM irgendwo ein Sichtfenster, wo man den Chip sehen kann. 
Diese sachen weiß ich allerdings vom C51 und nicht vom SPS programmieren.
Noch ein INFO: Wenn du keine UV Lampe hast, kannst du auch von
einer Halogenlampe das Schutzglas runternehmen - funktioniert 
auch - ich weiß aber nicht wie lange dann das Löschen dauert.


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenne mich mit Mitsubishi nicht besonders gut aus - muss mich aber zur Zeit selbst mit einer A2N befassen.
Es ist am Besten das Programm von der CPU auf den PC herunterzuladen.
Das Programm kann nun verändert werden. Die EPROMS kann man nun (bei ausgeschalteter CPU) entnehmen. Den DIP Schalter im Batteriefach der CPU von ROM auf RAM stellen. Das neue Programm in die CPU übertragen. Das Programm wird über die Batterie gepuffert. Falls nötig neue EPROMS schiessen.

Gruss Kalubrian


----------

